
Reverse Engineering the Dropbox Client - jimnotgym
https://anvilventures.com/blog/looking-inside-the-box.html
======
thiscatis
Interesting to see that it's not made quite trivially by getting an FTP
account, mounting it locally with curlftpfs, and then using SVN or CVS on the
mounted filesystem.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224))

